# Wissenschaft ist Terrorismus: ab ins Mittelalter



## TSCoreNinja (22 Juli 2008)

Unglaeubig bin ich eben ueber folgenden Artikel gestolpert:
Terrorismusgefahr: Geheimdienstexperte fordert Regulierung der Wissenschaft - Wissenschaft - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> "Es ist eine heikle Tatsache, dass Wissenschaftler, Ingenieure und Mediziner eine wichtige Rolle als Terroristen spielen", sagte M. ... "Es besteht das Risiko, dass ungenügend regulierte Forschungsaktivitäten und die unbeschränkte Weitergabe von Wissen die terroristische Bedrohung in ihren schlimmsten Formen bedeutend verstärken."


In letzter Konsequenz heisst dies, Wissen wieder nur einer kleinen, erlesenen Kaste zugaenglich zu machen... 

Manche Politiker gehoeren als Gefahr fuer die Demokratie weggesperrt, nicht nur in Deutschland 

Euer Terrrorist TSCN


----------



## drboe (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wissenschaft ist Terrorismus: ab ins Mittelalter*

Na, für diese Thesen gibt es doch Belege ohne Ende:

1. Bekanntlich wurden ersten Raketen von einer Gruppe privater Spinner um einen gewissen Wernher von Braun gebaut. 

2. Auch das sogn. "Manhattan-Projekt" wurde ohne jeden staatlichen Einfluß von gewissenlosen Terroristen vorangetrieben und endete bekanntlich mit dem Abwurf von Atombomben aus zivilen Flugzeugen. 

3. Die atomar bewaffneten Atom-U-Boot-Flotten gehören sämtlich gewissenlosen Reedern, die noch dazu unter Billigflagge fahren. 

4. Alle über unseren Köpfen kreisenden Satelliten werden von Rundfunk- und Fernsehsehsendern für Sportübertragungen oder von Google genutzt - und natürlich von Terroristen. 

5. Navigationssysteme nutzen ein ziviles System, das gelegentlich von Terroristen misbraucht wird um im Iran gestartete Bomben zielgenau Bomben in Großstädten der USA einschlagen zu lassen. 

6. Krebs und AIDS wurde von der Sowjetunion erfunden um sich für die Überlegenheit des Westens zu rächen.

7. Der Architekt Osama Bin Laden hat das World Trade Center extra so gebaut, dass es von seinen Gefolgsleuten zerstört werden konnte.

Braucht es noch mehr Beweise? Wissenschaftler sind gefährlich, darüber kann auch die eine oder andere Teflonpfanne nicht hinwegtäuschen. 

Die obigen Tatsache sind auch eine hervorragende Motivation dem Kreationismus endlich zum Durchbruch zu verhelfen. Nur wenn wir blöd bleiben, können wir als willige Sklaven der Geheimdienste und Politiker überleben. Amen!

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wissenschaft ist Terrorismus: ab ins Mittelalter*

OK, war Spaß 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wissenschaft ist Terrorismus: ab ins Mittelalter*

Welcher von den 7 Punkten ?


----------



## Heiko (22 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wissenschaft ist Terrorismus: ab ins Mittelalter*



Teleton schrieb:


> Welcher von den 7 Punkten ?


Ich such auch noch...


----------



## drboe (23 Juli 2008)

*AW: Wissenschaft ist Terrorismus: ab ins Mittelalter*



Teleton schrieb:


> Welcher von den 7 Punkten ?


Ich bitte Dich: ein Architekt ist doch kein Wissenschaftler. Und eigentlich hat er ja Wirtschaftswissenschaften studiert. Die Sponsoren dieses armen Mannes sind übrigens hoch angesehene Leute, die lügen nie.

M. Boettcher


----------

